# Oct.4 antelope in NW SD



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Shot on Oct.4 in NW SD at 200 yds,







haven't scored it though.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice Buck!

Definitely a trophy!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice buck! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A very handsome buck! Congratulations!
Just a tip for you; when you want to showcase an animals horns, a quartering angle works best and if at all possible the animal should have blue sky, or at least a contrasting background to show the horns well. This is something I myself often forget. When I do remember, the pics are always more appreciated.
Best,
Burl
















Big difference. Right?


----------

